# Puppy grow-out



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

How long does it take the muzzle hair to grow out enough to lay flat? LOL.

Denver has insane tear stains from when his hair was going 8nto his eyes and seems to be past the worst of it. My vet & groomer want me to cut it to get rid of the stained fur, but I’m putting my foot down that we can cut it AFTER it’s well past that point and remove it bit by bit as it grows out.

But the fur on the top of his nose is hilarious. The sides are laying nicely, but the fur on top of his nose is always in the most awkward places and I can’t seem to smooth it well to stay in place (his puppy photos were interrupted with a lot of hair brushing between takes).

So... while I think it’s adorable, I also can’t wait for it to lay flat!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> How long does it take the muzzle hair to grow out enough to lay flat? LOL.
> 
> Denver has insane tear stains from when his hair was going 8nto his eyes and seems to be past the worst of it. My vet & groomer want me to cut it to get rid of the stained fur, but I'm putting my foot down that we can cut it AFTER it's well past that point and remove it bit by bit as it grows out.
> 
> ...


He does look adorable... and I've seen MUCH worse staining! LOL! Unfortunately, every one of them grows at a slightly different rate, and it also depends on the texture/weight of their hair, which also varies. It will get there! It may have been partly from poking into his eyes, but honestly, it was probably mostly from teething. Some light faced dogs have on-going problems with tear staining. But the ones that outgrow it, usually outgrow it completely when they have completely finished teething. So you may have more of it when he gets his adult teeth... especially his molars. It will pass!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think he looks great! Mine never had stains that were terribly bad, it was faint and he had a lot of red in his coat so it wasn’t very noticeable. I was more frustrated that his eyes teared all of the time! It was so hard to keep under his eyes dry, his muzzle hardly ever looked as fluffy as your puppy’s does at 5 months! I think your little guy looks fantastic, and it’s great that the staining is very faint. 

Our groomer sort of thins there, not with thinnng shears, but a sort of sliding motion with the scissors in the direction of the hair growth to sort of slice out some of the bulk. I don’t remember if I did it first and asked the groomer to do it that way or if the groomer always did it that way. We tried a bunch of groomers and I do some of the grooming, too, so it’s all kind of mixed up in my head now. it’s a common human haircutting technique, though, and it’s my favorite way to manage the hair around the eyes, and I like his muzzle a bit short, so I always ask them to do it that way. I didn’t want any shaving or “scooping” around his eyes. I think whether or not it works instead of making hair stick up more depends a lot on texture.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

The stains are a bit more noticeable when looking at him from the side, but I know it could definitely be worse. It has gotten SO much better, but I know it will probably get worse again once his puppy teeth start falling out and the adults coming in.

Eva - I know what you're talking about.. I've had that done on my own hair to shape it. LOL. 

But it sounds like basically.. it'll grow out when it grows out and it'll be.. sometime.. LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Wulfin said:


> But it sounds like basically.. it'll grow out when it grows out and it'll be.. sometime.. LOL!


It seems like forever but then one day you look over and he's all fluffy again 

I just love your user picture - my kids would use that expression as a meme for "puppy eyes!"


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Hehehe, thanks 
I think it's a total "It wasn't me! I didn't do it! Look how cute I am!" look.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Ok, next question. Have you ever shaved your boys bellies shorter? Because he still squats to pee, he’s getting some on his fur on his belly as it’s growing longer. I prefer not to give him daily belly baths ... (right now he needs a bath anyways, but would prefer not to daily).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Ok, next question. Have you ever shaved your boys bellies shorter? Because he still squats to pee, he's getting some on his fur on his belly as it's growing longer. I prefer not to give him daily belly baths ... (right now he needs a bath anyways, but would prefer not to daily).


Yes, it's fine (as long as he's not a show dog) to shave his belly relatively short, quite far forward. I used to do it regularly when Kodi was younger. If it's done right, you can't see it at all.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Thanks.. he's definitely not a show dog as he is missing pigment on one eye rim (first time breeding for his sire, so it's an interesting thing).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Thanks.. he's definitely not a show dog as he is missing pigment on one eye rim (first time breeding for his sire, so it's an interesting thing).


Missing some pigment on one eye rim, especially when it happens on on puppy can happen in the "best of families".  It's just a matter of where markings fall. It's a DQ for the show ring, but doesn't mean ANYTHING otherwise. There are far worse reasons for a puppy to be "petted out"! LOL!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

krandall said:


> Missing some pigment on one eye rim, especially when it happens on on puppy can happen in the "best of families".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding!! He was destined to be my performance dog and I'm good with just that. He continues to be my dream puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> No kidding!! He was destined to be my performance dog and I'm good with just that. He continues to be my dream puppy.


That's what mine mostly are! Well, Pixel ended up being side tracked as my husband's "heart dog", but that's a pretty high priority profession too!


----------

